# Silhouette studio export to use in other software?



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I have Silhouette studio which I don't use but I would like to get some of the clip art available through Silhouette. it comes as a .studio. is there a way to export out of studio so I can use the designs in other software? 
Thanks for the help,
-Linda


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you have Corel you can do the following...it is a lot of steps....
In the Silhouette program place the design as large as you can on the screen filled with black and white. 
On your keyboard press the Print Screen button
Open CorelDRAW and with a page on screen select Edit and Paste.
The image of your screen with the design will be placed on the page in Corel.
Edit the corners of the bit map so only the design is showing, then select Bitmap and Crop Bitmap
Now trace the design to make it vector.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't have corel Draw.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

what program do you have?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I have funtime, I would love to figure out if I can export to a EPS or SVG.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Try the Print Screen and see if it comes in...I don't have that program.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I will try it.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

You should be able to paste it in paint. You can save it as a bmp or whatever your sofware can open.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> You should be able to paste it in paint. You can save it as a bmp or whatever your sofware can open.


However if you take it into Paint and save it as a bmp you then have to import it into another program to trace it so it can be cut.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you can save it as a bitmap in Paint you can bring the bitmap into Funtime and then vectorize it in Funtime.


----------

